# Takwai Firearms and Ammo ??? LEGIT OR NOT ???



## Kingpin0003 (Sep 4, 2021)

Has anyone ever order anything from this website Takwai Firearms And Ammo ??? They seem to have a good number of primers, powders and other reloading supplies in stock. But I'd love to get any recommendations, feedbacks and opinions on this...


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

PayPal / Venmo / Zelle Policy on Firearms


PayPal's firearms policy: PayPal does not allow the use of its service or logo for selling firearms, certain firearm parts or ammunition. Click the following link to read the PayPal Acceptable Use ...




support.gunbroker.com


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

From their own website: TAKWAI FIREARMS AND AMMO, is an online shop aimed at providing it services to valuable customers looking to purchase firearms(Buy Guns Online-Buy guns Australia-Buy Handguns UK-Buy Rifles UK, etc) and other accessories without a Federal Firearms License (*FFL*).We sell at Dark-Market Prices and thus avoid Traceable Payment methods since our customer’s privacy is our number priority. 

https://takwaifirearmsammo.com/handguns-for-sale-buy-guns-online-rifle-for-sale-shotgun-for-sale/ 

Bet the Feds are already watching this one.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Yeah.....believe I would dodge that one. I highly doubt it is legit.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Hard PASS

AFS


----------



## once0217 (Sep 16, 2017)

OPs a shrill


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Sites that don’t do credit cards are a red flag. They will take the money and send false tracking info. Then take the money and run. Purchaser ends up having to pursue refunds through PayPal etc. with credit card payment can be withdrawn, which is why they don’t accept them.

run away.


----------

